# Death Metal logo design request



## yardeee

Hello guys we are a melodic death metal band from Israel and have been looking for a decent logo for some time now.
We would be very happy if someone would design a logo for our band,feel free to sugest options for logos.
Here are a couple of logos that we would be pleased if you would take insparation from
http://www.bilocate.net/images/BILOCATENewLogo.jpg
http://www.metal-archives.com/images/7/0/2/702_logo.jpg
http://www.nucleart.org/images/logot/Wintersun.jpg
http://static.metal-archives.com/ima...15282_logo.jpg
By the way, our name is "Echo" (a character from the greek mythology).

Echo [looking for a bassist] on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## Methilde

Eh I think I can, but I'm not free of charge as it is my freelance job


----------



## sPliNtEr_777

It'd be awesome if you gave me a chance to do it, I'm studying design at college and soon to be at uni, and I have a scholarship for design and engineering from a prestigious foundation in England so I have the credentials  oh, and I draw fucking well too! AND I'll do it for free (unless of course youre so happy with the result you wanna make a donation to my PayPal account) PM me if you want me to have a go at it!


----------



## Konfyouzd

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/the-lounge/82929-works-in-progress-not-music-56k-beware.html

some stuff i've been working on over the years. if you see anything you like PM me and maybe i can come up with something to accommodate your needs.


----------

